# Pretty Much Told I Am Horrible At Photography, That's Real Encouraging



## mrs.hankIII (Aug 21, 2014)

An idea popped into my head. People sell horses, and you need good conformation shots to really get people interested. Just looking at the horses head, or just his front end isn't good enough. Need to see how he's put together. So this idea popped into my head that since I have a DSLR and a little more knowledge than your average point and shoot horse seller, that I would practice and maybe be able to do them for people. Asked people on a horse forum what they would pay for that and pretty much got told I'm horrible and no one would pay for it. Well, that's encouraging.

I'm a beginner. I'm more critical of my "work" than anyone else could ever be.  I sold out of horses to buy this camera, switched one hobby to the other. I'm not out there to make money, I'm not even a "photographer" if you want to put it that way. I'm a chick who knows horses, who is learning how to use a camera. And to get told that? Maybe I'm a wuss. Whatever. But it is incredibly discouraging. I've improved leaps and bounds since I bought my Canon in February. And I still have a LONG ways to go. I already know that.

These are NOT conformation shots, nor anything I would ask anyone to pay for. But they were some of my first horse shots, and aside from a little composition issue (trees through them) and the exposure being off, not horrible. Or are they? Coming from other photography people, it would hurt a lot less than snippy horse people.

Are they actually "horrible" given the fact I'm a beginner? I really feel like giving up. I've been doing nothing but reading, research, then putting it to use and to be told that it's pretty much pointless, just bothers me. I'm not even doing this for other people, it's just a side hobby for me. I could name so many things I could have done differently in each of these. I know they're not awe inspiring, or amazing. But really, horrible?












This was the one labeled as "bad"











Maybe I just need encouragement. I don't know. Just bummed. Thanks for reading it. Normally I'm not this depressive.


----------



## Desi (Aug 21, 2014)

Not horrible at all.  Each could be made better, but I would certainly have been proud of these when I was starting.

But it is good to be beaten up a little, makes you look for ways to grow.  Keep at it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, you admit you are just beginning this hobby, why do you think you should be excellent? Or even "good"?
We were ALL horrible when we first started. Keep reading, studying and learning! In 5 years, if you really put the effort into this, you will laugh at your early stuff!!!

I think you have to do it for YOU for now. You will get better! It will take work, and practice, and study. 
You should not be discouraged and give up. You are JUST starting!


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Aug 21, 2014)

I guess no one, other than other photographers, realize that Rome wasn't built in a day? I would like to hand that camera to one of the nay sayers that has never held a DSLR and ask them to do better. Rude awakening when I bought the camera and realized there's a lot more to it than I thought, and I've been pretty happy with my progress up until this point.


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Aug 21, 2014)

I keep thinking, at least I'm not one of those "Fauxtographers" who goes out there, takes horribly composed photos with terrible lighting and exposure, and charges people for them. A lot of those in my area. I NEVER want to be labeled as one of those, which is why I hide A LOT of my shots. I would NEVER charge someone for a shot I take UNLESS I knew they were actually nice shots. Right now? Nope. They aren't. I'm a CNC Machinist, not a photographer. Just had a thought that maybe if I were better, I could help horse people out.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 21, 2014)

Getting detail in the shadowed side of a backlighted black horse is something that requires skill and photographic technique. The first horse shot is not "good photography", and the second shot is only marginally better. I don't want to crush your dreams, but there is a difference between a new shooter with her first camera, and an experienced professional-level shooter who understands the quality and direction  of light issues that are discussed here so often by a few members.

So...somebody on a forum told you you are not that good. Well...you are not that good--right now. But you WILL get better if you work at it diligently. As Bitter mentioned , you are JUST starting into photography. There's plenty to work on, plenty to learn, and honestly, there are not enough hours in the days this year to have allowed you to have become "good". As he asked, why do you expect to be excellent or even good at this stage? DEAL WITH IT. Face it head-on, and accept that you have a ways to go.

Do you have the right software to process tricky images like this backlighted, dark-toned horse? Do you know what tricks would help processing this type of shot? Why do you suppose photos made by some people make viewers go, "Wow!" and why pics from others make people go , "click...next,click..next?" How good a horse rider were you after six months in the game? You need a good dose of realistic, dispassionate thinking here, regarding your abilities. It's not buying a good camera that makes a person a real photographer. And you said you are NOT a photographer, but are a horse enthusiast. So...why be so depressive about this? Your post doesn't make genuine logical sense. I think you really harbor illusions of ability but are unwilling to admit that it takes time and work to become "a photographer" whom people will actually buy images from.

And yes, people sell horses. My brother and his wife bought and sold and bred and rode paints for a decade. Photography was not that big a necessity. And if people DO have very high-value horses, don't you think they will look for an established, high-end, proven, specialist in equine photography? Like by asking for a referral, or SEEING a watermarked image from such a professional? Again, I want to be encouraging, but hey...six months in? NOBODY is "good" six months in. Nobody.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sill horrible now. But I am trying to improve on each aspect as I go!

every so often I look at my flickr page and compare the shots I started with to where I am now and I think I can see improvements.


remember photography is subjective. Although with time, you'll develop a style you excel at and that others can appreciate


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs.hankIII said:


> I keep thinking, at least I'm not one of those "Fauxtographers" who goes out there, takes horribly composed photos with terrible lighting and exposure, and charges people for them. A lot of those in my area. I NEVER want to be labeled as one of those, which is why I hide A LOT of my shots. I would NEVER charge someone for a shot I take UNLESS I knew they were actually nice shots. Right now? Nope. They aren't.......



Well, if I read your first post correctly, you were asking what people would be willing to pay for your images (or the generic service they represented); this puts you right into that category.   Right now you're still in that phase of working to get a good exposure of an in focus subject.  Nothing wrong with that at all, we've all been there.  However, if you were to come to me and ask if I'd be willing to pay for images like those I'd say no.  I could do the same with my phone.  There is nothing about the composition or exposure on those images that stands out.    If anything they look a bit flat.  In the first one you have a horses head floating in from the side of the frame with no support.  For reference, imagine a portrait of a person that was cut off at the bottom of the neck with no shoulders showing, yet still plenty of room above the head and on the side; it would look a wee bit awkward.  

I'd have to agree with Bitter; in a few years you'll be hiding these images.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 21, 2014)

I dunno, I'm old. I see a lot of younger people expect to be "awesome" immediately. In more than just photography. But photography I think has the highest rate of "I've had my camera for a year, I should start a business!"

I've been doing my chosen profession for 24 years now.
In the first three years working for other people, I kinda sucked. 
Even up to 10 years in, I wasn't good enough to make it on my own. 
24 years later, I am "one of the best" in my area.
I'm still not THE best...that will Take another 8-10 years. LOL

I got to where I am today because of all the experiences accrued working a minimum of 8 hours a day, 5days a week for 24 years!!!
How much time do you actually put into your hobby?
How much exposure do you have to others better than you?
Will you seek out mentoring, or just continue being self taught?
There are a lot of factors, raw talent aside, that will effect your progress.

Just keep going. You can only get better and better, but it will take time.

You shouldn't knock those people that didn't think you are good enough right now, or ask "if they can do better". They weren't asking you if they were good enough.


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Aug 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Getting detail in the shadowed side of a backlighted black horse is something that requires skill and photographic technique. The first horse shot is not "good photography", and the second shot is only marginally better. I don't want to crush your dreams, but there is a difference between a new shooter with her first camera, and an experienced professional-level shooter who understands the quality and direction  of light issues that are discussed here so often by a few members.
> 
> So...somebody on a forum told you you are not that good. Well...you are not that good--right now. But you WILL get better if you work at it diligently. As Bitter mentioned , you are JUST starting into photography. There's plenty to work on, plenty to learn, and honestly, there are not enough hours in the days this year to have allowed you to have become "good". As he asked, why do you expect to be excellent or even good at this stage? DEAL WITH IT. Face it head-on, and accept that you have a ways to go.
> 
> ...



I'm NOT trying to be a photographer 6 months, and I've stated multiple times that I'm aware it takes a crap load of time and practice to even get anywhere near good enough (hence, Rome wasn't built in a day). That's not what I'm getting at. I KNOW I'm not good, but being told I'm HORRIBLE? And to give up? That's what's bothering me. I'm being a wuss, like I stated. I needed to vent, that is all. I never once stated that at 6 months in, I'm GOOD at this. I can point out so many things wrong with each and every shot. But being called horrible, no. That's what's depressing.

I posted the horse shots for critique. Didn't get much from it. I have lightroom, and lightzone. Learning how to use it still (because Rome wasn't built in a day) I do NOT know how to back light a black horse. Would love to learn how. He's extremely dark, not much is going on in that photo really. All that mattered at the time is my MIL was happy with it. So that made me happy to see her happy. I don't photograph those two horses very much, one because they're always playing and my action shots are NIL. Horrible. Can't even begin to get a decent shot. Heck, I just realized tonight that there should be a way to lock in exposure but I don't even know how. So back to learning even more on the most basic thing, most important thing, Exposure. I've been told black horses are the worst, color wise, to photograph. One of these days I hope to take a shot that is worthy of posting with them. But right now? It's not likely unless I really practice with them. Could pull them from pasture, set them up, and photograph them. But I need to stick with things that DON'T move until I get my crap figured out.

Thanks for the criticism. I really do appreciate it. I just don't want people thinking that I think I'm fantastic. I know I'm not. I know I'm not good either. But horrible? I don't believe that either. I've seen horrible. I have a lot to improve on, and aim to do so. 

6 months into riding? Hahahha, that's funny. I didn't even know how to properly use my seat 6 months in. 20 years later? Not too shabby, if I can float my own boat for a minute. So like riding, I have a lot to learn.


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Aug 21, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> mrs.hankIII said:
> 
> 
> > I keep thinking, at least I'm not one of those "Fauxtographers" who goes out there, takes horribly composed photos with terrible lighting and exposure, and charges people for them. A lot of those in my area. I NEVER want to be labeled as one of those, which is why I hide A LOT of my shots. I would NEVER charge someone for a shot I take UNLESS I knew they were actually nice shots. Right now? Nope. They aren't.......
> ...



I wasn't asking what they would pay for THESE images or ANY images of mine. I was asking what they would pay for properly set up, properly taken conformation shots. Something I have yet to achieve. I'm talking a few years down the road, not next week. I'm not nearly good enough to do anything of the sort.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 22, 2014)

If you had been that much into horses you wouldn't have given them up for photography,  my missus would get rid of me before her horse, people with horses won't spend much on photos they would rather buy a new pair of jodhpurs


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 22, 2014)

Asking the end consumer what they would pay for something, is backwards thinking.
As a photographer, you are also a salesperson. That's another form of art. LOL

The photographer is also the business manager. You come up with your prices by working out your costs of doing business.
Add up all you expenses, such as rent, equipment, marketing, utilities, liability insurance, equipment insurance, health insurance, your wages, travel expenses, profit....then you can divide by either how many shoots you want to do per given time period, or you can divide by the target price of a shoot, and see how many shoots you need to do to make enough money to cover your CoDB.

So it's not really helpful to know that someone would pay $59 for a horse portrait, with out knowing the rest of the equation.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 22, 2014)

And they probably won't pay $59


----------



## Overread (Aug 22, 2014)

gsgary said:


> people with horses won't spend much on photos they would rather buy a new pair of jodhpurs



Thus its the job of the photographer to convince them that a fantastic photo of their horse is worth more than a pair of jodhuputag....... that's a stupid word (although I will at least give it some value as they do actually use the h rather than having it silent but -- still stupid word...). 



Anyway enough of that and more photography. 

1) You're totally normal 





2) https://www.flickr.com/photos/raphaelmacek/
One equine photographer (of many). Have a look at his work, get an idea of how he's composing and using the horses body. Then go look at other photographers doing the same. Just like someone doing portraits of people has to study the composition and presentation of people, you must do the same for horses. This will give you ideas and inspiration as to how to frame the horse - how to picture their body for maximum display and, with such a large and often not totally controlled subject, where and how to compose them in relation to their background for a pleasing effect. 

3) You're wrapped up a touch in the drama and not as much the photos in this thread - start a fresh one and have a look at the link in my signature about getting critique. Then put up a couple of photos of horses that you've taken - go through the process of listing your method equipment, ideas etc.... The self critique will help you a lot more than you think, it helps form structure to your "this is rubbish" thoughts - plus sometimes it helps you go "you know actually considering the situation this isn't half bad - not perfect, but didn't mess up half as bad as I thought I did)


----------



## gsgary (Aug 22, 2014)

Have you seen the price of a good pair of jodhpurs


----------



## Overread (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok Gary deep breaths now - deep slow steady breaths.

Innnn

And 

Ouuut 

Now lets just get our minds off the jodhpurs for a moment


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 22, 2014)

Photography like anything else requires training and experience to get better.

I got a big dose of that as I met my new soccer team that I'm coaching.  The last team went 11-1 and was great.
Most (nearly all) of those players went to a travel team.  Now I have 3/4 newbies that have never played before.
Ugh.

But, like TPF I have to mentor these 8 to 10 yr olds to a soccer team and not just a bunch of kids running around a soccer field.
So use TPF, post photos that you take and get the mentoring.
Sure, I'm sure in some threads you are going to get bashed.  Especially if you say you "charge" or try to charge for your photos.  That puts you right up there as a "professional" Fauxtographer.

Horses are difficult.  They are BIG and you have to maintain perspective.  You also have to think of more than just the horse - lighting, background and your camera settings.  The other week when did a horse shoot I wasn't thinking completely (talked to much to the owner as she was a high school friend).  So now I'm going back and redoing the shoot but this time I'm going to think more "professionally" because last time I wasn't changing my camera settings like I needed to when I knew I had to change them.  

So take photos and learn from posting your photos for critique and criticism.
You'll get better and you'll laugh at your older photos.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, well read through this and I think the best advice I can probably give at this stage would be, tell them all to go to hell.  Just keep shooting and learning.  It doesn't matter at all that your last shot may not be good or great or whatever, all that matters is that you take the time to figure out what the problems were with the last shot and how to correct them so your next shot is better.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 22, 2014)

Overread said:


> Ok Gary deep breaths now - deep slow steady breaths.
> 
> Innnn
> 
> ...


But you can't beat a nice arse in a pair of jodhpurs


----------



## pgriz (Aug 22, 2014)

Modern cameras make the making of good snapshots very easy.  However, good photographs are much more than snapshots.  The ability to construct an image to tell a story, to engage a viewer, to elicit emotion, are skills that require a lot of learning and practice.  Then there are technical aspects such as light management, picking of the appropriate focal length, posing, scene and background management, that are additional skills that transcend the things you do at the camera.  

Bitter is right.  It takes a long time.  And part of the learning process is to learn to ask the right questions.  That's actually a key point.  As you get better, your questions get better.


----------



## waday (Aug 22, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I dunno, I'm old. I see a lot of younger people expect to be "awesome" immediately. In more than just photography. But photography I think has the highest rate of "I've had my camera for a year, I should start a business!"



This is so true. I've had my camera for a long time, and I'm still trying to reach half of its potential. My wife thinks that I can start selling my photos. I love her to death, but... .



robbins.photo said:


> Ok, well read through this and I think the best advice I can probably give at this stage would be, *tell them all to go to hell*. Just keep shooting and learning. It doesn't matter at all that your last shot may not be good or great or whatever, all that matters is that you take the time to figure out what the problems were with the last shot and how to correct them so your next shot is better.



I like this response. :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs.hankIII said:


> I wasn't asking what they would pay for THESE images or ANY images of mine. I was asking what they would pay for properly set up, properly taken conformation shots. Something I have yet to achieve. I'm talking a few years down the road, not next week. I'm not nearly good enough to do anything of the sort.




There is your first problem. NEVER EVER start doing photography as a means to make money. That should not be your goal. The goal should be to have another job that supports your photography hobby.


----------



## limr (Aug 22, 2014)

All this good advice notwithstanding, the thing that the OP said made her the most upset was that she was "horrible" and *that she should give up*. The people who told her this are the ones who should be reading this thread. They are the ones who don't understand the time involved in improving photography skills. We're all telling her that she shouldn't expect to be great in 6 months, and she knows this. THEY are the ones who are essentially saying, "Six months and you're not good yet? Just give up." 

I agree with Robbins - just tell them to go to hell. That's my advice for your immediate injury.


----------



## Designer (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs.hankIII said:


> Maybe I just need encouragement. I don't know. Just bummed. Thanks for reading it. Normally I'm not this depressive.



I'll try.

Start by looking at the kind of shots you would like to emulate.  Look closely at everything.  The pose, the lighting, the focal length, the backgrounds, everything.  Notice where the photographer has placed his lights, left, right, high, low, etc.  

Notice how each shot shows what needs to be shown, and then start noticing where some shots seem to fail at showing details.  When you can immediately see flaws in someone else's photographs, then go out and try to make better shots yourself. 

When you have about ten year's experience at doing this, here's what I want you to do:

Act as if nobody can buy your photographs.  They will ask, they will plead, they will offer to pay, offer to pay more, but you just act as if they're your babies, and you couldn't possibly ever imagine selling one of them.  Nope, you're not for hire.  Meanwhile, keep making wonderful photographs, and letting people catch little glimpses of them occasionally.  *DO NOT EVER* beg someone to buy one of your photographs.  

Eventually, you will be so good that horse owners will be calling you and offering you gobs of money to take some pictures.  That's when you set a price that seems high even to you, and they will be happy to pay.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, I wouldn't tell them all "where to go," (because I don't DO that sort of thing  ), but I DO think you need to change your perspective.  Personally, I wouldn't respond to these folks at all, I'd just say, "Okay, thanks for your opinions" and move on.
WHY on earth are you letting a bunch of strangers on the internet affect your emotional state, AT ALL?  Don't take it personally--just realize that some people have one opinion, some an extreme opposite opinion&#8230;and some don't have the intelligence or sensibilities to craft an opinion so they are left with ridiculous responses like "they're horrible."

So, just dismiss the whole thing and move on. If nothing else, you've learned a valuable lesson. Don't expect strangers on the internet to give you the emotional boost you need to keep going. 

HOWEVER: You *could* find some value by going beyond the harsh words they chose to seeing the essence of what they are saying, which is simply, based on the photos you've shown, you're really not ready to even START the discussion of "how much would you pay?"
Yes, I know you were not suggesting that YOUR photos are ready for that. But, WHY are you even pursuing that direction right now? Are you saying that if there isn't enough of a market to sell horse photos, you won't bother to learn how to do it well?

Look, you love horses. And you like photography; at least, you think you do--enough that you were willing to divest yourself of your horses.  So:

Step One: Start learning everything you can about how to improve your photos, in general. Learn about proper exposure, good composition techniques, etc. You stated that you knew your photos weren't that well composed and had exposure issues, but then questioned whether they were actually "horrible." (And, for the record, no, they aren't HORRIBLE--but there IS vast room for improvement).  Exposure issues and composition issues will KILL the effectiveness of a photo, period.  So don't worry about whether it's horrible, or just bad. Just focus on how to improve.

Step Two: Start learning everything you can about taking good HORSE pictures.  As Derrel mentioned, that can be tricky. Getting a good picture of a black horse, or getting a nice photo of a white horse, showing good definition and not blowing out any of the white areas, is something that can really take a lot of time to get proficient at.
I do a lot of bird photography. When I started doing it, about three years ago, I was TERRIBLE. Horrible. Truly. AND--I KNEW how to work a camera. I could get decent photos. But bird photography was a whole 'nother thing!  It took a long time to get to where my pictures were anything someone besides my mommy and my sister could be impressed by, and the truth is, I'm still not where I want to be. Practice, Practice, Practice.

Step Three: Don't even WORRY about how to make money at it right now. Let that come AFTER you have gotten really good. By that time, you'll have a better idea of what direction to head in marketing yourself, or whether you really even want to do that. 
Let tomorrow worry about itself; today, just concentrate on the issues at hand, which is improving your skills.

As a side note: I have three nieces who are very "into" horses. All of them rode in shows constantly when they were younger, and two of them still keep horses today (they are all in their 30s now and either married, or about to be married). Based on my experience with them and their mom, I'd say you CAN make some money with really well-done horse photography, but my guess is you'd do better selling "horse shoots" like people shoots. Doing a session with someone's beloved horse, and providing them with pictures worth framing, rather than taking pictures of horses they are selling. OR, photos at horse shows, session with the horse, the rider and their ribbons, action shots, etc.
In other words, my guess is that people will pay more money for good photos of something they are emotionally connected to, than they will for something they are trying to sell.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 22, 2014)

limr said:


> I agree with Robbins



Oh ya, that's getting marked on the calendar.  Rotfl


----------



## Tee (Aug 22, 2014)

If you were just merely asking fellow horse owners how much they would pay, why would they tell you that you suck unless you showed images?  Why was showing images necessary if you only wanted to know what others would pay?  See where I'm going with this?  I think you were fishing for an opportunity.  You didn't like the answer you received and now you're ego is bruised.  

Yeah, your photography isn't very good but that doesn't mean it can't be.  It just takes time.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 22, 2014)

If you want to photograph horses well, first you got to understand and love horses. Go research other equestrian photogrsphers. Off the top of my head look up Tim Flach and Rick Maynard. 
You're not horrible. You are just grossly underestimating how long it takes to get good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 22, 2014)

TBH, the first two pictures are the ugliest horses I have ever seen. 

Right now you are just putting the horse in the frame and pressing the shutter button.
You aren't really a photographer yet any more than you are a surgeon if you pick up a scalpel.
You don't have the knowledge about composition, exposure and post-processing to do any more.
Don't worry about that.

_*A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.*_
*Lao-tzu*, _The Way of Lao-tzu_
_Chinese philosopher  (604 BC - 531 BC)_ 

Start with learning how your camera works and why the different variables (shutter speed, iso, aperture) are important.
Using the tutorials on lightroom to understand how you can change pictures.
Then start looking hard at your pictures to pick out the characteristics that make them less successful.

Most important, stop asking other people who aren't photographers what they think.
They don't know anything.
_Van Gogh_ only _sold_ one _painting_ during his _lifetime.
_
There is an enormous amount to learn and just because you can actually produce a photo doesn't mean anything because the camera is doing 99% of the work.
From now on, it's up to you.


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 22, 2014)

Let's get the simple stuff out of the way first, because despite a lot of matter-of-fact members posting in this thread, none of them have come right out and said it:

Your main issue is that some people on an internet forum said you were horrible, and should give up. In case you haven't figured it out yet, internet forums are breeding grounds for keyboard warriors, trolls, asshats, and dregs of society. Some people are mean just for the sake of being mean because in this format, they know they can't get punched in the face for saying the things they say. That's just a fact. If you wear your heart on your sleeve, these people are going to foam at the mouth and stick it to you. Keep one thing in mind when posting on internet forums in the future: this is a lot like junior high school. 

Second, you've acknowledged that you have a long way to go. And you do. Keep at it.


----------



## FJ94 (Aug 22, 2014)

Having seen the original thread and read the replies, I think you're taking the comments way too seriously and over-reacting. Nobody said your pictures sucked, or that you should quit. The ones that did comment on the pictures you posted said they wouldn't pay anything for them (understandable, you said yourself they were some of your first shots), and that you probably shouldn't use them to advertise your services if/when you start charging. 

Most of the people who commented on the pictures were photographers/artists, too. So not completely ignorant, as you're making them seem...


----------



## limr (Aug 22, 2014)

Oooh, the plot thickens!


----------



## Augphoto (Aug 22, 2014)

Get 'er done!


----------



## sashbar (Aug 22, 2014)

I do not buy the idea of spending years and years before you start producing decent shots. 6 months as a hobby is a lot. But that is only if you think a lot about what you are doing. 

What surprises me most about these horses shots is that it comes from an allegedly experienced horse lover.  To me it looks like a snapshot of a big city dweller who went to the countryside and - wow - saw a horse! 

I would say that shooting things that you know and love is the best way to develop your photography. If you know and love horses, it is a huge advantage. 

You need to think about what do you love about horses and then - how to translate this love into an image. Just start a project "What I love about horses".  And do not give up until people will look at your images and see what you mean. 

Photography is about feelings, technique is just the means to convey these feelings. If you know what you need from the photo you will learn the needed technique in no time. Learning it just for the sake of it is boring like hell. Because if there is nothing to convey, it does not matter if your subject is backlit or frontlit, whether your horse is black or white. Think about it.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 22, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Well, I wouldn't tell them all "where to go," (because I don't DO that sort of thing  )



You would tell them to all go to church (mass, synagogue, etc) and pray that they become better photographers.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 22, 2014)

Understand and master these:
1. Light
2. Composition


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 22, 2014)

limr said:


> Oooh, the plot thickens!



Much like a fine alfredo sauce.


----------



## snerd (Aug 22, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> TBH, the first two pictures are the ugliest horses I have ever seen........



Totally not needed. There's critiquing, and then there's just being mean. No need for it, unless you need to make yourself feel better.

Mrs Hank, a lesson I learned early on, never post images unless they "really" thrill you. I might post 1 out of 100, because I know that it's the best one, and it will get pretty well bashed, but not totally trashed like my lesser ones would be!  LOL

I'm like you, I'm early on in the learning stage. I sometimes even take it to bed with me and play with it!! hee hee...........

Keep shooting, keep reading, and enjoy the "community" of this forum. It's taken me a little over a year to even think I "might" want to post an image. Yes, I'm a slow learner indeed. But most here mean well........... I love it here!

Have fun and don't let ANYONE take that fun away.

Mike


----------



## sm4him (Aug 22, 2014)

snerd said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > TBH, the first two pictures are the ugliest horses I have ever seen........
> ...



Err&#8230;Lew's remark about the ugly horses was a JOKE.  Because the first two photos the OP posted are of a rusty old boat and a rusty old truck.  Not horses&#8230;he was just being humorous, not mean.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 22, 2014)

the first two 'horses' were a boat and a truck.
most people would have recognized my sentence as an attempt at humor.


----------



## snerd (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry, I missed it. Apologies to Lew.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 22, 2014)

I think you should know the work of the best horse shooters if you wish to advance in this field. One of my neighbors in the Hamptons art show circuit was Carol Walker and she specialized in horse photographs. Her work is excellent, well presented and she did well. What I learned was that horse peeps are passionate about horses in general and their own animals in particular. Carol also commissioned horse portraits as well, often right there at the show. Horse Photography by Equine Photographer Carol Walker | Living Images

In my mind, the top of the mountain in equine photography is Tony Stromberg. Tony Stromberg | Fine Art Equine Photography
Both host horse photography workshops.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 22, 2014)

Study & PRACTICE!  For lighting I highly recommend Syl Arena's book Lighting for Digital Photography (you can even find it used on Amazon).  The Scott Kelby series of books called Digital Photography are hard to beat for the beginner (and a few others).  They are not heavy theory, each page is a lesson of its own, they put you in a set-up and explain what to use, and what settings.  They also are available used for cheap.  Good luck and hang with it.  Your pics as others said are not bad.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 22, 2014)

"I don't want to be a photographer" sounds familiar. I said that... now here I am .

Teeeeeeeechnically, you are. if you take a photo, you're a photographer. Good, bad, average, mediocre, all photographers. If you want to be a GOOD photographer, you'll need to study and practice. You'll get there-I've seen FAR worse than you've posted from people who have "lots of experience" as "professionals."


----------



## mmaria (Aug 22, 2014)

This thread is making me think that I'll never be a decent photographer....

OP keep shooting and learning.


----------



## snerd (Aug 22, 2014)

Updated my sig, modified from a post on another forum. Hoping to make us noobs feel better and hang in there!!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 22, 2014)

Most people are told by friends and family that their photography (or any other hobby) is wonderful.  And give support, etc.  Until a time when they are asked to pay for your services, then things change.  And the people knowledgeable tend to be less forgiving.
Such is the way of life.

Just keep shooting, improving and enjoying it.


----------



## snerd (Aug 22, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Most people are told by friends and family that their photography (or any other hobby) is wonderful.  And give support, etc.  Until a time when they are asked to pay for your services, then things change.  And the people knowledgeable tend to be less forgiving.
> Such is the way of life.
> 
> Just keep shooting, improving and enjoying it.



Exactly! I have family friends on FB that post pics, and all of their friends and family are like..... oooooooh!!! Ahhhhh!!! You are sooooo good! You should do this for money!! So, one actually does it! Creates a page, makes a name and logo, and off they go! Of course, their pics are just so-so. Not bad, just run-of-the-mill stuff. Well, a small percentage "is" pretty bad LOL!! But I would never say anything, I know how that family squabble crap starts. I texted them once, and they mentioned maybe taking a photography course. What?! You're "already" charging money LOL!! Needless to say, the business has gone nowhere. So, yeah, I see this a lot. I'll continue doing it for fun and having fun!!


----------



## snerd (Aug 22, 2014)

Found a horse while cruising Flickr, maybe an idea to help Mrs Hank?

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/59783702@N02/14451127001/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 22, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Teeeeeeeechnically, you are. if you take a photo, you're a photographer. Good, bad, average, mediocre...



You forgot the extreme bad end of that spectrum: Ken Rockwell.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs.hankIII said:


> I guess no one, other than other photographers, realize that Rome wasn't built in a day? I would like to hand that camera to one of the nay sayers that has never held a DSLR and ask them to do better. Rude awakening when I bought the camera and realized there's a lot more to it than I thought, and I've been pretty happy with my progress up until this point.



Here's the thing, the client doesn't have to be better than you at photography. They just have to be able to hire someone better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 22, 2014)

FJ94 said:


> Having seen the original thread and read the replies, I think you're taking the comments way too seriously and over-reacting. Nobody said your pictures sucked, or that you should quit. The ones that did comment on the pictures you posted said they wouldn't pay anything for them (understandable, you said yourself they were some of your first shots), and that you probably shouldn't use them to advertise your services if/when you start charging.
> 
> Most of the people who commented on the pictures were photographers/artists, too. So not completely ignorant, as you're making them seem...



As I always say...Rant threads never go well. The ranter is typically over dramatic.
I knew there was more to the story. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 22, 2014)

The horses in this thread look decidedly similar to the ones in another.....

*[url]http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/362042-photo-bombing-horse.html*[/URL]


Have you made any changes in the last couple of months with your approach to taking photos?


----------



## kundalini (Aug 22, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> As I always say...Rant threads never go well. The ranter is typically over dramatic.
> I knew there was more to the story. Thanks for posting.


It's the common denominator that binds us all.


----------

